# Shop lighting



## Phishead (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a 20 x 24 x 9'H basement shop that is about 95% complete. I've been working out of it for about a year and a half with 2 double 8' 75 watt flourescents and and 2 simple porcelain 75 watt bulbs. I was never really satisfied with the lighting because there were some dark areas and I always planned on doing something with it. I did a remodel for someone and got a hold of a bunch of 2' x 4' drop ceiling fixtures. I just spent the weekend installing 6 of these and kept 1 of the 8 footers for over an area of lower ceiling height. I went and bought some new bulbs to replace some of the burnt out ones and they are different than the ones that came with the freebees. Long story short, anyone know what the best type of lighting or bulb would be best? It seems like there is plenty of light now but the shop has a totally different look. It's an odd color. I don't know if I have to get used to it or I need a different bulb.


----------



## Youngman (Dec 28, 2007)

Here is a link that may be of help.
http://www.sizes.com/home/fluorescents.htm


----------



## comp (Jan 15, 2008)

Youngman said:


> Here is a link that may be of help.
> http://www.sizes.com/home/fluorescents.htm


good link :thumbsup:


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

There is cool white and warm white. You want cool white. make sure you check to see if they are electronic ballast or not. Electronic use the smaller T8 lamps. The old one's use the fatter T12. Electronic ballast will say electronic on them. If it doesn't sat electronic it's the old style. Chances are if you got them for free it's the old style. The old one's use a little more electric, but last forever.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

I use T-8's in my shop. I prefer them for their bright white light. 
I install alot of them in my remodels for that reason. My clients have nothing but praise for them.


----------



## Phishead (Jan 7, 2008)

Good link, Thanks.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

This has nothing to do with bulb type but thought I'd pass along a little tip. I just replaced a double 4 foot fixture over the TS. The old one was parrallel with the saw, just right of the blade. When measuring small distances, I had a shadow. I installed the new one on a diagonal to the saw and it has made a big difference. It lights up a lot more of the area between the blade and fence.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I was given a bunch of 2 bulb 4 ft fixtures and put them up in my shop. They made good light untill they get cold. I got tired of rocking the light switch to make them come on, so I mounted a few porciling screw in fixtures on the ceiling and now I use the screw in florecent bulbs. They take a minute to fully eluminate, but give me plenty of light. The other thing I like about them is, a 60 watt bulb only draws 13 watts of juice.


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

heh, out in my garage/shop today at about -5 with wind chill, my lights didn't want to come on either. they are similar 2 bulb 4' fluorescents. i know you can buy 'cold start' type fluorescents that don't need the ballasts to completely warm up before turning on. mine usually work for me when i'm in the garage since i'm not out there much when it's cold.


----------

